# Correct carb for 1968 GTO?



## nellis003 (Sep 9, 2020)

Hi All,

I’m trying to determine which carburetor is on my ‘68 GTO. It’s a 400, non - HO car with a 3-speed manual. I looked up the rebuild kit online but it doesn’t seem to be the right one. Haven’t removed the carb yet, but I don’t see any numbers. Just “Quadrajet” on the side.

I’ve attached some photos. Any guidance is appreciated. Also looking for recommendations on which rebuild kit to get.

thanks,
Nick


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

the number you need seek is on the same side as the Quadrajet see attached pic
wire brush the area and it should reveal the entire # should start with a 7


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Hi Nick. 

Cliff Ruggles has everything you need to rebuild your carb. Over the counter parts store kits are at best, not that great, and the accelerator pumps are not set up for todays E gas.



Cliffs High Performance Quadrajets – Quadrajet Rebuild Kits, Cabruretor Parts, Quadrajet Rebuilding, Quadrajet Parts, Bushing Kits, Carb Tuning



By the engine description you should have a 7028263 which is for the 350 HP 400 / manual transmission.
Clean the area highlighted by 1969GPSJ to verify.
The date code is on the base plate. I can see 3227 which is November 18,1967.

Depending on the mileage and wear on the carb you may want to have new bushings installed on the throttle (base) plate shafts. Cliff sells the kit for those too. 
If you have any questions regarding your carb give Cliff a call.


----------



## nellis003 (Sep 9, 2020)

Thanks, guys!


----------

